# Tonkinese kitten finally here...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Well after a long 3 month wait my platinum mink Tonkinese kitten has finally come home. I have named him *Xenon* (after the bright white/blue headlights on bmw's, benz's etc.) He is fearless and is getting along great with my existing two cats.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

he's gorgeous! that expression is scary though! O.O

also, i've been wondering what breed your other two cats are. they look like Ocelots. they are beautiful.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

what wonderful pics....looks like one spunky kitty!!  

you're going to have lots of fun!! 8)


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

He is Beautiful! I love the name! Congrats on your new baby! Looks like he will have plenty to keep him busy.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

OMG he is adorable!! I love that first picture. He already looks so happy and adjusted in his new home. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

So cute! Next to a Bengal, a Tonk would be my first choice! Love that head shape and those beautiful eyes!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a cute kitten when he's meowing!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW.. he's definitely worth it, definitely gorgeous! How much, if you dont' mind?

congrats!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love that first picture, Xenon looks like he is ready to smell out your whole house. Let's see more pictures


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh he is a beauty! I love his eye colour, and his face is so sweet!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous! I love Tonkinese cats. 8)


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the great comments! Here is a few more of the little guy.


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

Great Kitten :thumb ...little white Lion


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

pretty kitty! looks kinda like my kitten!










i LOVE your other cat... that hair pattern is rad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

He is gorgeous! His head shape is wonderful and he looks like has good ear set. Are you going to put him in the ring? Now's the time to try- while he's little.

Are your others receiving him well? I love your Bengal's markings!


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Lazio the bengal is a bit jealous, bengals and tonks bond with thier owners closely and I only have so much room on my lap. Considering I now have two of the most mishcevious breeds of cats and both with strong personalities its going to be fun at my place :roll: 

The breeder says his ears a little high set and his face is a tad narrow, im not really interested in showing him but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Tonks are my favorite breed and yours is a real beauty! Keep the pics coming!


----------

